
Ask HN: Hourly weather data - Kpourdeilami
Hi,<p>I was wondering if there are any APIs for 10 days (or more) hourly temperature forecasts?<p>We tried IBM&#x27;s weather company but they only provided 2 days of hourly forecasts. AccuWeather claims to have 5 days ahead hourly forecast but since they don&#x27;t offer free trials, I don&#x27;t know how accurate their data is.<p>Thanks
======
richbhanover
I just saw the National Weather Service offers new API info. I have no idea
whether this meets your need:
[https://forecast-v3.weather.gov/documentation?redirect=legac...](https://forecast-v3.weather.gov/documentation?redirect=legacy)

